# NEW Chronographs DC7X



## DAMASKO

#DAMASKO #DC70 #DC72 #DC76
Die neue Chronographen-Linie DC7X schreibt die Erfolgsgeschichte der DAMASKO Chronographen mit zentraler Stoppminute fort. Auch bei diesen Zeitinstrumenten werden, die von DAMASKO entwickelten und patentierten Manufakturwerke C51-X verbaut - von Hand gebaut und hochpräzise. Aufgezogen arbeitet es verlässlich bis zu 50 Stunden. Die übersichtliche Gestaltung des Zifferblatts ermöglicht eine hervorragende und vor allem schnelle Ablesbarkeit. Diese Zeitmesser sind die perfekten Begleiter. Sowohl im Alltag als auch beim Sport. Echte Allrounder eben.

The new chronograph line DC7X continues the success story of DAMASKO chronographs with their stop-minute display from the centre. These chronographs are also equipped with the patented C51-X movement developed by DAMASKO - hand-built and very precise. 
Once wound up, it will work reliably for up to 50 hours. The clear design of the dial enables excellent and, above all, quick readability. These timekeepers are the perfect companion. Both in everyday life and in sports. Real all-rounder.


----------



## ldo123

Nice - any info available on the dimensions of these watches? Are they made from the usual ice hardened steel or from "submarine" steel?


----------



## ldo123

ldo123 said:


> Nice - any info available on the dimensions of these watches? Are they made from the usual ice hardened steel or from "submarine" steel?


Please ignore - just checked the website...


----------



## Tom

Wow really cool! Was hoping for a fully lumed dial (like the DC57). Would’ve bought it instantly.


----------



## loganben

Those looks pretty dang nice!

Maybe next we can hope for a brightly colored Dsub chrono with a gmt and bracelet w/ ratchet or glidelock clasp?

Sorry, I know I'm dreaming

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Lovely - food for thought as the DC80/DC82 have been on my list for a while.
The DC7X has a clear size advantage for me.


----------



## Tom

Hi @DAMASKO. On the website I am reading the following:

*Gehäuse*
Instrumentenstahl, oberflächengehärtet,

Why did you make the choice for this type of case instead of the ice-hardened cases? Will all Damasko cases be like this in the feature. In all honesty: I like ice-hardened cases more than cases that only have a hard layer (or are there advantages that I am missing)


----------



## tantric

Tom said:


> Hi @DAMASKO. On the website I am reading the following:
> 
> *Gehäuse*
> Instrumentenstahl, oberflächengehärtet,
> 
> Why did you make the choice for this type of case instead of the ice-hardened cases? Will all Damasko cases be like this in the feature. In all honesty: I like ice-hardened cases more than cases that only have a hard layer (or are there advantages that I am missing)


Now that you mention it, the case colour looks different than the other chronos - brighter, less matte. Will be good to eventually see pics in the wild to assess how clear the difference is.


----------



## ldo123

Tom said:


> Hi @DAMASKO. On the website I am reading the following:
> 
> *Gehäuse*
> Instrumentenstahl, oberflächengehärtet,
> 
> Why did you make the choice for this type of case instead of the ice-hardened cases? Will all Damasko cases be like this in the feature. In all honesty: I like ice-hardened cases more than cases that only have a hard layer (or are there advantages that I am missing)


I think the corrosion resistance is higher on this type of steel than on their ice-hardened steel.

One thing I noted, is that the DC7x series no longer seems to feature the soft iron cage (at least it's not mentioned on the case back), which means the anti magnetic tolerance would be less than that of the other Damasko DA/DC/DK watches with a solid case back. Would be a pity, since I really like that additional feature.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Interesting. Would’ve liked it better if the chrono subdials were in a different color, otherwise great looking.


----------



## GreatScott

I really wish everything wasn't sand blasted. I'm not sure why you insist on it when the few models you make that aren't look amazing.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

ldo123 said:


> I think the corrosion resistance is higher on this type of steel than on their ice-hardened steel.
> 
> One thing I noted, is that the DC7x series no longer seems to feature the soft iron cage (at least it's not mentioned on the case back), which means the anti magnetic tolerance would be less than that of the other Damasko DA/DC/DK watches with a solid case back. Would be a pity, since I really like that additional feature.


Well, the soft iron cage was a necessary consequence of using ice-hardened martensitic steel for the Damasko cases. Only martensitic steel can be hardened through and through But is more prone to magnetism than other steel. Now that they use austenitic steel which can't be hardened through and through but is less prone to magnetism the inner cage is obsolete. Of course, theoretically an soft iron cage could be built in but this would increase cost. So, with a DC 70, DC72, DC76 you do not get the *sophisticated magnetic protection (80.000) any more *but 4.800 A/m as you get with any other watch.


----------



## noregrets

Is Damasko moving toward a future where ice-hardened steel will no longer be used? This would be a shame imo.


----------



## ldo123

StufflerMike said:


> Well, the soft iron cage was a necessary consequence of using ice-hardened martensitic steel for the Damasko cases. Only martensitic steel can be hardened through and through But is more prone to magnetism than other steel. Now that they use austenitic steel which can't be hardened through and through but is less prone to magnetism the inner cage is obsolete. Of course, theoretically an soft iron cage could be built in but this would increase cost. So, with a DC 70, DC72, DC76 you do not get the *sophisticated magnetic protection (80.000) any more *but 4.800 A/m as you get with any other watch.


Ok that's what I thought, thanks for the clarification. Since I'm often exposed to increased magnetic fields, I think it's useful to have that extra amount of protection which is on par with what IWC offers in their pilot watches and the Rolex Milgauss. But I wouldn't be surprised if you could get a customized version from Damasko, that offers this add on.


----------



## atvar

tantric said:


> Lovely - food for thought as the DC80/DC82 have been on my list for a while.
> The DC7X has a clear size advantage for me.


My thoughts exactly. This looks a more manageable size for general wear.

My only concern is it's still quite think at more than 14mm. Looking for some more photos "on the wrist" to help make a decision...


----------



## longtimelurker

Almost there. Give me the 86/76 markers and running seconds on the 80/70 and you can have my money.


----------



## StufflerMike

tantric said:


> Lovely - food for thought as the DC80/DC82 have been on my list for a while.
> The DC7X has a clear size advantage for me.


41mm might be a clear size advantage but with less height (13,9 vs 14,6), different lug width (22 vs 20) and its ice-hardened case (vs surface hardened) I'd prefer the DC80 over the DC 70. The good thing is that I do not need to make a decision, the DC80 is already part of my collection and the DC70 doesn't tick all boxes for me.


----------



## JackAction

tantric said:


> Lovely - food for thought as the DC80/DC82 have been on my list for a while.
> The DC7X has a clear size advantage for me.


not really. Lug to lug is the same .


----------



## ldo123

JackAction said:


> not really. Lug to lug is the same .


L2L on the DC8x is 50.4 mm, while the L2L on the DC7x is 49.7 mm.


----------



## Acidstain

ldo123 said:


> L2L on the DC8x is 50.4 mm, while the L2L on the DC7x is 49.7 mm.


0.7mm is negligible. About the same as 7/8 pieces thick of standard copy paper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Acidstain said:


> 0.7mm is negligible. About the same as 7/8 pieces thick of standard copy paper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From a visual perspective I would agree...


----------



## tantric

JackAction said:


> not really. Lug to lug is the same .


Let's look at the numbers, keeping in mind that smaller is better _for me_:

diameter: 41 vs 43.30 = DC7 wins
lug to lug: 49.7 vs 50.4 = DC7 edges it
thickness: 14.6 vs 13.9 = DC8 edges it (note that DC7 is 13.7 without crystal)
lug width: 20 vs 22 = DC7 wins
weight: 89.50 vs 103 = DC7 wins

DC7X is clearly a smaller watch. Will be interesting to see the real life comparisons. Hopefully won't have to wait too long for the YT videos.


----------



## JackAction

tantric said:


> Let's look at the numbers, keeping in mind that smaller is better _for me_:
> 
> diameter: 41 vs 43.30 = DC7 wins
> lug to lug: 49.7 vs 50.4 = DC7 edges it
> thickness: 14.6 vs 13.9 = DC8 edges it (note that DC7 is 13.7 without crystal)
> lug width: 20 vs 22 = DC7 wins
> weight: 89.50 vs 103 = DC7 wins
> 
> DC7X is clearly a smaller watch. Will be interesting to see the real life comparisons. Hopefully won't have to wait too long for the YT videos.


your math looks good. I got DC82 on the way- naturally gonna be biased , though I was a little worried about the size of DC8x at ~50LTL. This new dimension of DC7 isn't enough for me to justify a change. Now If this DC7 came in at 47-48 lug w/bezel then I would have had a real moment of pause. I almost went with u50 (because perfect size) ,but the toyish look didn't wow me , also to me SINN is becoming a little overrated, compared to Damasko.


----------



## orpheo

I like the non bezel look but the smaller diameter, the material (not ice hardened) makes me glad I got the dc82 Si.


----------



## pizza_dog

Hmm I really want a center-minutes chrono but I wish the 72 had a bit more flair. Surprised at no colored hands. I might bite on a white dial later.


----------



## ldo123

pizza_dog said:


> Hmm I really want a center-minutes chrono but I wish the 72 had a bit more flair. Surprised at no colored hands. I might bite on a white dial later.


I would send an e-mail to Damasko and ask for the specific type of colored hands you are looking for. Damasko offers a wide array of customization options, that are not listed on their website - give it a try...


----------



## pizza_dog

I know, I ordered a custom DC56 earlier this year. 😉 Just surprised they didn’t do colors standard.


----------



## noregrets

I am struggling to understand some elements of Damasko's strategy.

They are putting in-house movements in the three-handers, substantially raising the price without any appreciable performance increase.

Now they appear to be on the way to doing away with the use of ice-hardened steel, a material which has distinguished them from their direct competitor.

They also seem to be experiencing supply shortages and long wait times for some products.

I understand that arguments can be made for these, e.g. ETA availability, corrosion susceptibility of ice-hardened steel, and COVID impacts, but part of me wonders if Damasko is losing its way and departing from the formula that made it so successful.


----------



## Tom

One thing that I am not getting: somewhere I can imagine that the iron case isn’t used to make it a bit cheaper. On the other hand, the DC80 is only 200 euro’s more. The difference between the DC66 and DC56 is bigger, the only difference being the bezel. Is this case there is not only a bezel but it also lacks an ice-hardened case and it has lost its improved magnetic resistance.


----------



## StufflerMike

As far as I am concerned I appreciate the „performance increase“ the A26 brings along.
The entire automatic unit was newly developed at Damasko and a new efficient bidirectional pawl winding with 2 ceramic ball bearings to increase winding efficiency was added. 
Components made of brass which are commonly known for 2824, 2836 failures have been replaced with hardened steel parts. The balance bridge seems to be a robust part as well. 
The components will ensure longevity: They are hardened, free from wear and do not require any lubricants or oils. 
I see the price increase justified by the raised quality and longevity of the movements.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

pizza_dog said:


> Hmm I really want a center-minutes chrono but I wish the 72 had a bit more flair. Surprised at no colored hands. I might bite on a white dial later.


You can always order colored hands. That's one of the reasons I love Damasko.


----------



## Rolexplorer

StufflerMike said:


> As far as I am concerned I appreciate the „performance increase" the A26 brings along.
> The entire automatic unit was newly developed at Damasko and a new efficient bidirectional pawl winding with 2 ceramic ball bearings to increase winding efficiency was added.
> *Components made of brass which are commonly known for 2824, 2836 failures have been replaced with hardened steel parts.* The balance bridge seems to be a robust part as well.
> The components will ensure longevity: They are hardened, free from wear and do not require any lubricants or oils.
> I see the price increase justified by the raised quality and longevity of the movements.


This.
As bolded above --- with the durable A26 series, you can hand-wind them with no damage, unlike the ETA's. IMHO, ETA movement brass gearing that can be damaged by 'hand-winding' is a terrible design to begin with. I, at some point (IF I ever owned an ETA, which I will not), would eventually get fully hand-wound out of habit. Ooops! I do not need to add that to my worry list.

So happy that Damasko decided to create their own durable movement, and the increased cost and features of the A26 (IMHO) are more than justified, as Mr. Stuffler has indicated.
And besides -- With Damasko you always get MORE than you pay for anyway, so I for one do not care if the costs increase. I will always gladly pay for quality; it is almost always worth it.


----------



## Tom

StufflerMike said:


> As far as I am concerned I appreciate the „performance increase" the A26 brings along.
> The entire automatic unit was newly developed at Damasko and a new efficient bidirectional pawl winding with 2 ceramic ball bearings to increase winding efficiency was added.
> Components made of brass which are commonly known for 2824, 2836 failures have been replaced with hardened steel parts. The balance bridge seems to be a robust part as well.
> The components will ensure longevity: They are hardened, free from wear and do not require any lubricants or oils.
> I see the price increase justified by the raised quality and longevity of the movements.


So true. My next one is going to be a DK30! Was just referring to the differences between the DC70 & DC80. Overall I like the way that Damasko is going.


----------



## asmd77

I'm interested what Damasko will do with their 3 hand models, like the DA36.
Will they also use this new steel and increase the size to 41?
Will there be a choice in the future between this steel and the ice hardened steel?

My dream watch would be:

Same case design as the DA36, but in 41 or 42
domed glass with inner AR only
Not automatic, but hand wind, with their inhouse movement. Power reserve of 72 would be great, but 50 hours is also ok
no day on the dial, only the date
a power reserve indicator on the dial


----------



## StufflerMike

asmd77 said:


> I'm interested what Damasko will do with their 3 hand models, like the DA36.
> Will they also use this new steel and increase the size to 41?
> Will there be a choice in the future between this steel and the ice hardened steel?
> 
> My dream watch would be:
> 
> Same case design as the DA36, but in 41 or 42
> domed glass with inner AR only
> Not automatic, but hand wind, with their inhouse movement. Power reserve of 72 would be great, but 50 hours is also ok
> no day on the dial, only the date
> a power reserve indicator on the dial


The current H 35-1 is with small seconds at 9 and date at 3. Theoretically it is possible to add a power reserve indication to the H 35. However, an added power reserve indication would lead to an unbalanced dial. Maybe the H35 should get a center seconds hand. That would ask some technical changes. Even if Damasko adds a power reserve indication to the H 35 the price of such a watch would increase significantly. The DK105 was about €3000, a modified movement H35 to your specs would be €3500 - €4000. But as you said, it is just a dream.


----------



## asmd77

StufflerMike said:


> However, an added power reserve indication would lead to an unbalanced dial


Not necessarily. If you look for example to a PAM, with also small seconds at 9 and date at 3 and power reserve at 4/5
But this is for sure just my personal taste



StufflerMike said:


> The DK105 was about €3000, a modified movement H35 to your specs would be €3500 - €4000.


If I compare it to the new DC76, which is at 3.380, it should have a similar price level or a bit lower.
Because it has no chrono, no automatic, but a power reserve instead. So I would expect something between 3000-3300.

But of course, I agree, Damasko has to do some R&D and it depends how often they can sell such a watch


----------



## recon493

asmd77 said:


> I'm interested what Damasko will do with their 3 hand models, like the DA36.
> Will they also use this new steel and increase the size to 41?
> Will there be a choice in the future between this steel and the ice hardened steel?
> 
> My dream watch would be:
> 
> Same case design as the DA36, but in 41 or 42
> domed glass with inner AR only
> Not automatic, but hand wind, with their inhouse movement. Power reserve of 72 would be great, but 50 hours is also ok
> no day on the dial, only the date
> a power reserve indicator on the dial


You and I have nearly the exact same dream, though the DK105 is really close to my dream watch already (as Mike points out). I am hopeful that they modify the style of the DK105 with a model in a more blasted finish. I am all in on handwound movements while also adoring Damasko's finishing techniques. The ritualistic winding of the movement keeps it charged at the exact same intervals every day which aids in accuracy. So, wanting to stay with Damasko limits my options. Laco has a similar matte finish but their flat lugs do not wear well and they use the HW 2801, and now probably an okay substitute.

If the A26 movement proves to be a solid auto, with handwound ability for when my wrist movement can't adequately keep up with charging it, then I may have to go that route. Their new pawl winding system in the A26 may be so efficient that there is no need to hand wind it.

If that be the case, I would like to see a 41-42mm version of the DK30. Just a simple 3 hander with date in a size not suitable as a unisex. I love the bezel action and function of the DA46 and my old DK14 but the day of the week on the dial just killed me. With that said, a larger, bezeled watch with the face design of the DK30 would also be a dream watch. If either of these occur, I will immediately sell my two Unitas movement watches and own one Damasko.

My 21 year old Panerai with the 6497-2 is so accurate and simple. But I miss a date window and I miss the look of a Damasko. I also love owning a watch that no one knows what it is...save for the people in this forum.

Damasko truly is cutting edge on the engineering, or over engineering side. "The difference between something good and something great is attention to detail". Mr Damasko could use that person's quote for his company's slogan...


----------



## StufflerMike

asmd77 said:


> Not necessarily. If you look for example to a PAM, with also small seconds at 9 and date at 3 and power reserve at 4/5
> But this is for sure just my personal taste
> 
> If I compare it to the new DC76, which is at 3.380, it should have a similar price level or a bit lower.
> Because it has no chrono, no automatic, but a power reserve instead. So I would expect something between 3000-3300.
> 
> But of course, I agree, Damasko has to do some R&D and it depends how often they can sell such a watch


Dream price, imho. The „naked" H35 is € 3000 (DK 105, 42mm ice-haedened case). With another added complication and center seconds hand it can't start at €3000 as you would expect.


----------



## The Dbro

StufflerMike said:


> Dream price, imho. The „naked" H35 is € 3000 (DK 105, 42mm ice-haedened case). With another added complication and center seconds hand it can't start at €3000 as you would expect.


I want the DK105 as it is but with a power reserve on the back. A few other watches put the PR there.


----------



## asmd77

recon493 said:


> You and I have nearly the exact same dream, though the DK105 is really close to my dream watch already (as Mike points out). I am hopeful that they modify the style of the DK105 with a model in a more blasted finish. I am all in on handwound movements while also adoring Damasko's finishing techniques. The ritualistic winding of the movement keeps it charged at the exact same intervals every day which aids in accuracy.


100% agree!
I was a few times in their shop and tried the DK105 and wanted me to want it.
But for my wrist the lugs are to straight and I want a more toolish flieger design and other indexes...
But I really like the movement and Damaskos technologies



StufflerMike said:


> Dream price, imho. The „naked" H35 is € 3000 (DK 105, 42mm ice-haedened case). With another added complication and center seconds hand it can't start at €3000 as you would expect.


As I said, it's not absolutely necessary to change the seconds.
But maybe you are right... allow me to dream ;-)

For now I'm still happy with my customized DSub1 and I still own a 15 year old DA36, which looks like a new one.
I hope they will bring a few more new models and then...


----------



## orpheo

StufflerMike said:


> As far as I am concerned I appreciate the „performance increase" the A26 brings along.
> The entire automatic unit was newly developed at Damasko and a new efficient bidirectional pawl winding with 2 ceramic ball bearings to increase winding efficiency was added.
> Components made of brass which are commonly known for 2824, 2836 failures have been replaced with hardened steel parts. The balance bridge seems to be a robust part as well.
> The components will ensure longevity: They are hardened, free from wear and do not require any lubricants or oils.
> I see the price increase justified by the raised quality and longevity of the movements.


This, I totally agree with this. A balance bridge is just sexy and I love that design. I am really considering a watch with this movement. I have aplenty but I just like this design a lot. Of the watch and the movement.

By the way, did you all notice (or has it been mentioned already?) that ALL other watches other than chrono's and the DK30/32 are gone?


----------



## The Dbro

Yeah. I noticed that on their website too. No more DK105 listed


----------



## bts01

New chronographs look cool and grats to damasko on the release, but they arent my thing. 

I am really hoping for essentially a da37 with a new movement with magnetic resistance with a not crazy price (acknowledge an increase would be required). I would be partial to a small seconds hand (like an above poster noted), but not a key for me. 

While I can see why some people might want a larger dial, the da373 could serve that purpose?. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

orpheo said:


> This, I totally agree with this. A balance bridge is just sexy and I love that design. I am really considering a watch with this movement. I have aplenty but I just like this design a lot. Of the watch and the movement.
> 
> By the way, did you all notice (or has it been mentioned already?) that ALL other watches other than chrono's and the DK30/32 are gone?


Yes, and a bit confused tbh

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

The Dbro said:


> Yeah. I noticed that on their website too. No more DK105 listed


Removing watches with an ETA movement and immediately replacing with updated versions with a new movement makes sense - removing them them from sale and not replacing with an alternative option seems a really bad business model.

Removing a DK105 which has an in-house movement, which is not reliant on ETA just seems odd.


----------



## atvar

Can anyone confirm if one or the other of the Damasko bracelets fit the new DC7X?

I'm looking here Manufactory Steel Bracelet, Ice-Hardened Stainless Steel and it says "20 mm or 22 mm, available for the DA-, DH-, DC-, DK-models", so it should fit, right?

If it does fit, would there be a noticeable difference in the texture / colouring of the bracelet's "ice-hardened steel" vs the watch's "austenitic instrument steel"?


----------



## earlofsodbury

jonobailey said:


> Removing a DK105 which has an in-house movement, which is not reliant on ETA just seems odd.


I have a notion they were not exactly fast-sellers, so it's possible they've just been quietly dropped. We'll see.

I believe new DSubs with in-house movements are next...

I'm currently working-out what I need to sell to afford a DC76...


----------



## jonobailey

earlofsodbury said:


> exactly fast-sellers, so it's possible they've just been quietly dropped. We'll see.


Dropped, along with their best in-house movements? Seems odd.

To me its a nice respite from all their other models that all look very similar.


----------



## ldo123

jonobailey said:


> Dropped, along with their best in-house movements? Seems odd.
> 
> To me its a nice respite from all their other models that all look very similar.


I suppose it's related to a supply issue with the silicon hairsprings.

If you look at their website, you will notice that all watches containing a movement that features a silicon hairspring, have been removed.


----------



## noregrets

ldo123 said:


> I suppose it's related to a supply issue with the silicon hairsprings.
> 
> If you look at their website, you will notice that all watches containing a movement that features a silicon hairspring, have been removed.


I wonder if it might be better to leave them up on the site but with a "temporarily unavailable" designation.


----------



## jonobailey

noregrets said:


> I wonder if it might be better to leave them up on the site but with a "temporarily unavailable" designation.


I think it would look better. Currently it doesn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## ldo123

noregrets said:


> I wonder if it might be better to leave them up on the site but with a "temporarily unavailable" designation.


Yes, that would definitely be my choice...


----------



## 1165dvd

I also noticed that only two watches are currently available on the Windup Watchshop. Three others that say they’ll be restocked. I had thought they were dropping the brand but now not so much. Still a low number even for a retailer with a curated lineup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

noregrets said:


> I wonder if it might be better to leave them up on the site but with a "temporarily unavailable" designation.


That would only make sense it you intended to persevere with exactly the same model - which makes no sense if it's not been very successful, my guess is that they intend to significantly revise or replace them - the watch industry thrives on constant novelty.


----------



## earlofsodbury

jonobailey said:


> Dropped, along with their best in-house movements?


Just because they delete a model, doesn't imply they also delete the movement - I'd expect them to come back with something different that fits in the premium/more-dressy slot that the outgoing models vacate.


----------



## whineboy

earlofsodbury said:


> Just because they delete a model, doesn't imply they also delete the movement - I'd expect them to come back with something different that fits in the premium/more-dressy slot that the outgoing models vacate.


Yes, it is probably easier to design a new watch than a new movement. I recall that the DK105 was preceded by the DK101/100, which was preceded by the DK13. Apologies if I'm mistaken on any of the references.

All the in-house movements and the two Valjoux 7750s are still listed:






Movements


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com





I think we are just seeing the evolution of Damasko's offerings, and they will add back other lines like the DAs as their production capacity increases. Patience, folks.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## robannenagy

Has anyone else noticed on Damasko's website that The DK3*'s case is referred to as Hardened Submarine steel, whilst the DC7*'s is referred to as Hardened Instrument Steel? Does this mean Damasko are now using 3 different types of hardened steel for their watches if you include Ice Hardened Steel?


----------



## orpheo

Yes, I believe that is indeed what they're doing right now. 





Quality is in the Detail


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com









Austenitic Instrument Steel


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com









Mertensitic Stainless Steel


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com









Austenitic Submarine Steel


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com


----------



## robannenagy

orpheo said:


> Yes, I believe that is indeed what they're doing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality is in the Detail
> 
> 
> DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.damasko-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austenitic Instrument Steel
> 
> 
> DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.damasko-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertensitic Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.damasko-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austenitic Submarine Steel
> 
> 
> DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.damasko-watches.com


I wonder why though. I understand the logic of making the divers watches out of submarine steel, but why make the DK series out of it, whilst the DC7* are made using instrument steel? Unless it's down to magnetism and the DC7*'s has to make use of a faraday cage like the ice hardened watches. Also they are going to have to make 3 different bracelets to ensure the colour match.


----------



## Tom

robannenagy said:


> I wonder why though. I understand the logic of making the divers watches out of submarine steel, but why make the DK series out of it, whilst the DC7* are made using instrument steel? Unless it's down to magnetism and the DC7*'s has to make use of a faraday cage like the ice hardened watches. Also they are going to have to make 3 different bracelets to ensure the colour match.


I believe the DC7x series has less magnetic resistance due to the lackof a faraday case. It is also less prone to magnetic fields but doesn't have the protection like a DC80 does.


----------



## Dav25

robannenagy said:


> I wonder why though. I understand the logic of making the divers watches out of submarine steel, but why make the DK series out of it, whilst the DC7* are made using instrument steel? Unless it's down to magnetism and the DC7*'s has to make use of a faraday cage like the ice hardened watches. Also they are going to have to make 3 different bracelets to ensure the colour match.


Maybe the DK series is submarine steel because its also 200m water resistance like the divers. I have A DS30 and a DA46 both on bracelets. Even though the DS30 bracelet is submarine steel it looks like the clasp is ice hardened. You can tell the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atvar

Anyone seen a review, a youtube video, or just more photos of these watches yet? I'm eager to see something that can help me judge the thickness in real life.....I've been keeping an eye out but not seen anything yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

atvar said:


> Anyone seen a review, a youtube video, or just more photos of these watches yet? I'm eager to see something that can help me judge the thickness in real life.....I've been keeping an eye out but not seen anything yet.


Well, the DC7x was announced a month ago, estimated delivery time is 5 weeks. I doubt that watches have already been delivered which explains that there are no reviews yet.


----------



## earlofsodbury

atvar said:


> Anyone seen a review, a youtube video, or just more photos of these watches yet? I'm eager to see something that can help me judge the thickness in real life.....I've been keeping an eye out but not seen anything yet.


I'm expecting them to wear very similar to the DC5x range - they're 1mm wider and 0.8mm thicker - I have a DC76 on order, so will comment as soon as it lands.


----------



## atvar

StufflerMike said:


> Well, the DC7x was announced a month ago, estimated delivery time is 5 weeks. I doubt that watches have already been delivered which explains that there are no reviews yet.


You're politely saying "stop being so impatient", and you're right 

I thought delivery time might be faster within Europe, but yeah, hopefully see some reviews fairly soon


----------



## atvar

earlofsodbury said:


> I'm expecting them to wear very similar to the DC5x range - they're 1mm wider and 0.8mm thicker - I have a DC76 on order, so will comment as soon as it lands.


Thanks, it's particularly the thickness of the caseback that I'm curious about. I have a Longines 7750 based chrono that has what is to me a very "bulbous" caseback, from the hand side of my wrist it becomes quite obvious. It looks like Damasko have gone with a thicker case and a thinner caseback which I'm hoping will be less obvious, even if the total thickness is similar. But I notice all the promotional shots are taken from an angle that minimizes the caseback, so it's hard to tell.....


----------



## Cahanc

loganben said:


> Those looks pretty dang nice!
> 
> Maybe next we can hope for a brightly colored Dsub chrono with a gmt and bracelet w/ ratchet or glidelock clasp?
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm dreaming
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This would be a phenomenal watch! But if we can dream it, can't they make it?


----------



## robannenagy

StufflerMike said:


> Well, the DC7x was announced a month ago, estimated delivery time is 5 weeks. I doubt that watches have already been delivered which explains that there are no reviews yet.


My yet to be delivered DC86 had a delivery time of 4 weeks, 3 months later I'm still waiting........


----------



## The Rook

Just curious if anyone here ordered one


----------



## earlofsodbury

The Rook said:


> Just curious if anyone here ordered one


I ordered a custom DC76 four weeks ago - no word since. Last time I ordered a custom watch from them, it was about 7 weeks, and that was before the insanity of 'Brexit'...


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> I ordered a custom DC76 four weeks ago - no word since. Last time I ordered a custom watch from them, it was about 7 weeks, and that was before the insanity of 'Brexit'...


Out of curiosity could you say what you ordered? I have read very little about being able to make custom orders with Damasko but I'm sure they would be able to change hands and colors pretty easily?


----------



## pizza_dog

Cahanc said:


> Out of curiosity could you say what you ordered? I have read very little about being able to make custom orders with Damasko but I'm sure they would be able to change hands and colors pretty easily?


I ordered a custom DC56 earlier this year. They can definitely swap hands, including to different colors. The cost was based on how many hands I had swapped, but they were upfront about it all. Took about five weeks from order to delivery to US.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> Out of curiosity could you say what you ordered? I have read very little about being able to make custom orders with Damasko but I'm sure they would be able to change hands and colors pretty easily?


Orange chronograph hands.

I find it mildly puzzling that Damasko don't make it clearer. If you look it at it from the watch maker's perspective - if they have the required parts in their parts-trays - and they fit - they can do it. So, many hands are interchangeable for different colours and shapes, some dials too, so long as they fit in the case, bezels are interchangeable for insert and grip, and for a few designs (like DC80 and DC70) the 'handedness' of the crown can be swapped from right to left. That much is safe to assume.

What I believe they don't do is to do truly bespoke stuff - like one-off dial colours, unique hands designs, one-off caseworks etc., because manufacturing of this sort only make sense if you are tooling-up for a production run.


----------



## pizza_dog

earlofsodbury said:


> I find it mildly puzzling that Damasko don't make it clearer. If you look it at it from the watch maker's perspective - if they have the required parts in their parts-trays - and they fit - they can do it.


Might be tough for retail relationships? Shop can't stock a totally customizable range, and might not want to stock "base" models if the manufacturer holds out direct orders as the way to go?

Plus if you're going to offer that, you probably gotta build out and maintain a whole customizer function on the website.


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> Orange chronograph hands.
> 
> I find it mildly puzzling that Damasko don't make it clearer. If you look it at it from the watch maker's perspective - if they have the required parts in their parts-trays - and they fit - they can do it. So, many hands are interchangeable for different colours and shapes, some dials too, so long as they fit in the case, bezels are interchangeable for insert and grip, and for a few designs (like DC80 and DC70) the 'handedness' of the crown can be swapped from right to left. That much is safe to assume.
> 
> What I believe they don't do is to do truly bespoke stuff - like one-off dial colours, unique hands designs, one-off caseworks etc., because manufacturing of this sort only make sense if you are tooling-up for a production run.


Agreed all around. Seems like good business to promote the 'have it your way' at least as far as having parts that fit on hand. Nonetheless I'll wait a bit longer to see what comes out and then perhaps order a custom something or other.


----------



## atvar

pizza_dog said:


> Might be tough for retail relationships? Shop can't stock a totally customizable range, and might not want to stock "base" models if the manufacturer holds out direct orders as the way to go?
> 
> Plus if you're going to offer that, you probably gotta build out and maintain a whole customizer function on the website.


... as someone who has worked on ecommerce sites, I have to say most watch companies have pretty poor websites. They can barely manage "filter by dial size" let alone a customizer.

(And curiously it doesn't correlate to high vs low end either, there are some brands that could fund a website with one watch sale that still can't manage to list all their watches under a set of filters....)

So yeah, I think it makes sense for Damasko to ask people to email them for customization options. But a static page with some example photos of custom models they've made in the past shouldn't be beyond them.


----------



## trayer

The version with the sundials is really nice but in partial to the DC5x and DC6x. Maybe they’ll receive a movement update in the future.


----------



## Doctrinaire

I'm slightly curious if Damasko can make an orange similar to what Fortis uses. A darker than normal orange, Fluco orange i think it's called? Sort of a burnt orange would be nice. I've never been much of a fan of the color they selected for the orange Dsub, too light for my taste. Guess i'm just picky lol


----------



## earlofsodbury

atvar said:


> ... as someone who has worked on ecommerce sites, I have to say most watch companies have pretty poor websites. They can barely manage "filter by dial size" let alone a customizer.
> 
> (And curiously it doesn't correlate to high vs low end either, there are some brands that could fund a website with one watch sale that still can't manage to list all their watches under a set of filters....)


_*HEARTILY*_ agree with you - watch websites in general are _incredibly_ bad, lots of Web 1.0 design, lots of incredibly slow-loaders, utter lack of logic to structure, truly dismal images (usually a single face-on CAD render!), or no images at-all, little or no technical information...

And yet, tiny companies like Dekla can manage to produce a basic configurator for _their_ watches!

I suppose it's symptomatic of the entire industry never having dragged its collective head out of a 1970s mindset - it's an anachronism in all the wrong ways.



pizza_dog said:


> Might be tough for retail relationships? Shop can't stock a totally customizable range, and might not want to stock "base" models if the manufacturer holds out direct orders as the way to go?
> 
> Plus if you're going to offer that, you probably gotta build out and maintain a whole customizer function on the website.


Yeah, bypassing dealers and ordering direct is a bugbear in this and a lot of other retail. I sold hifi for a living for a few years, but was shafted repeatedly by manufacturers and wholesalers who were all jumping into direct-to-customer ecommerce back then. As soon as it happened my stock became unsaleable, some of it I couldn't even get wholesale prices for - some is still in storage!

Now though, as a customer, I'm in a unique situation because our nation's economic suicide-pact called 'Brexit' means I now have to pay a large premium for imported goods and run a high risk of being taxed each time those goods re-cross national borders for things like repair! Consequently, I have ordered my custom DC76 via a dealer so that I have local support and warranty backup. He was more than happy to handle such an order.


----------



## pizza_dog

earlofsodbury said:


> Consequently, I have ordered my custom DC76 via a dealer so that I have local support and warranty backup. He was more than happy to handle such an order.


I similarly ordered my custom DC56 through a dealer in the US. Gregg at WatchMann.com: Quality Watches, Responsive Service / WatchMann 1-877-252-6786 was super helpful.

What's your DC76 going to be?


----------



## Cahanc

pizza_dog said:


> I similarly ordered my custom DC56 through a dealer in the US. Gregg at WatchMann.com: Quality Watches, Responsive Service / WatchMann 1-877-252-6786 was super helpful.
> 
> What's your DC76 going to be?


Greg is great! I got my Dsub2 from him/them and it was super smooth and quick.


----------



## B.Kohr

OK, so it seems like I might just get in touch w. Watchmann to place my order, rather than trying to figure out their hot mess of a website. Does anyone know if its possible to get the soft iron cage put in a DC70?


----------



## earlofsodbury

pizza_dog said:


> What's your DC76 going to be?


Excuse the slow reply, been too busy to log-in. Only minor changes to highlight the chronograph hands:









Entering the third month of waiting for it... Damasko certainly like to keep you hanging-around....!



B.Kohr said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to get the soft iron cage put in a DC70?


Drop Damasko a line and ask. My guess would be that it's unlikely because the DC70-series watches have smaller cases than the DC80s, but the movements will be the same size, so the shielding will likely have been omitted to accommodate them.


----------



## robannenagy

earlofsodbury said:


> Entering the third month of waiting for it... Damasko certainly like to keep you hanging-around....!


Recently took delivery of my DC86, took a whole 4 months of waiting.


----------



## earlofsodbury

robannenagy said:


> Recently took delivery of my DC86, took a whole 4 months of waiting.


But my god it was worth waiting for!


----------



## MaxStatic

If they could somehow figure a way to make the 24hr dial a second/gmt time zone, the 8x would be the most ideal of dream watches I could ever have imagined.


----------



## Mistertaz

Any updates on two questions which were asked earlier?

1. Can the 20mm ice-hardened bracelet be fitted onto the DC7x? Is the colour noticeably different?

2. Can the soft iron cage be added to the DC7x?

I love the Damasko bezels, but the new chronograph function looks really usable and I’d like a more sleek and dressy Damasko to add to the collection. The DC76 looks like an absolute Omega Speedmaster killer.


----------



## orpheo

Mistertaz said:


> Any updates on two questions which were asked earlier?
> 
> 1. Can the 20mm ice-hardened bracelet be fitted onto the DC7x? Is the colour noticeably different?
> 
> 2. Can the soft iron cage be added to the DC7x?
> 
> I love the Damasko bezels, but the new chronograph function looks really usable and I'd like a more sleek and dressy Damasko to add to the collection. The DC76 looks like an absolute Omega Speedmaster killer.


I believe I remembered someone saying that the soft iron core isn't necessary because the DC7x series has a different steel than the DC8x series; this steel is surface hardened instead of through-hardened (not the right term, but you know what I mean  ).


----------



## StufflerMike

Mistertaz said:


> Any updates on two questions which were asked earlier?
> 
> 1. Can the 20mm ice-hardened bracelet be fitted onto the DC7x? Is the colour noticeably different?
> 
> 2. Can the soft iron cage be added to the DC7x?
> 
> I love the Damasko bezels, but the new chronograph function looks really usable and I'd like a more sleek and dressy Damasko to add to the collection. The DC76 looks like an absolute Omega Speedmaster killer.


1. No clue, you should ask Damasko or Watchmann.
2. There's no need to do so since the DC7x models feature an austenitic steel case (surface hardened), the DC8x cases are made from martensitic steel. Martensitic steel is more prone to magnetism, thus the inner soft iron cage. Theoretically Damasko could add a soft iron cage to their DC7x models, not sure if 1mm difference in case diameter (42mm vs 41mm) and 2mm difference in height (DC 8x = 13,90; DC7x = 13,70) are obstacles to do so.


----------



## orpheo

StufflerMike said:


> 1. No clue, you should ask Damasko or Watchmann.
> 2. There's no need to do so since the DC7x models feature an austenitic steel case (surface hardened), the DC8x cases are made from martensitic steel. Martensitic steel is more prone to magnetism, thus the inner soft iron cage. Theoretically Damasko could add a soft iron cage to their DC7x models, not sure if 1mm difference in case diameter (42mm vs 41mm) and* 2mm difference* in height (DC 8x = 13,90; DC7x = 13,70) are obstacles to do so.


Not to be annoying, but don't you mean a 0.2mm difference?


----------



## StufflerMike

orpheo said:


> Not to be annoying, but don't you mean a 0.2mm difference?


Not to be annoying but the figures in brackets tell you exactly what I meant.


----------



## orpheo

StufflerMike said:


> Not to be annoying but the figures in brackets tell you exactly what I meant.


Then I don't understand. 13.90mm or 13.70mm: 0.2 millimeters difference in height. Not 2.

Is my brain still fried from jetlag??


----------



## Neiko0501

... fried from jetlag??[/QUOTE said:


> It seems so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

orpheo said:


> Then I don't understand. 13.90mm or 13.70mm: 0.2 millimeters difference in height. Not 2.
> 
> Is my brain still fried from jetlag??


The difference between 13.90 to 13.70 is definitely .2. I even asked my 13 year old


----------



## Doctrinaire

Just if my paycheck was off my a decimal point...


----------



## robannenagy

orpheo said:


> Then I don't understand. 13.90mm or 13.70mm: 0.2 millimeters difference in height. Not 2.
> 
> Is my brain still fried from jetlag??


What he's saying is that he meant 0.2mm, but wrote 2mm by accident and doesn't want to admit he made a mistake!


----------



## orpheo

robannenagy said:


> What he's saying is that he meant 0.2mm, but wrote 2mm by accident and doesn't want to admit he made a mistake!


Ah, I figured as much...

But hey, cool.. being gaslit on a watch forum is a new experience


----------



## GrouchoM

Did Damasko ever make (or plan to make) a DC86si?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistertaz

orpheo said:


> I believe I remembered someone saying that the soft iron core isn't necessary because the DC7x series has a different steel than the DC8x series;


Yes. The surface-hardened instrument steel in the DC7x is apparently less prone to being magnetised than the older ice-hardened steel, so the soft iron cage isn't required. However, the older steel _with_ the soft iron cage is still overall much more magnetic field resistant from what I've read.



StufflerMike said:


> 1. No clue, you should ask Damasko or Watchmann.


I've emailed Watchmann, but haven't heard back. I'll also ask Damasko directly.

I love the bulletproof design of the Damasko watches, and I don't plan to be taking it diving or swimming in the sea. The DSub models are for that if necessary. I think most people are more likely to come up against strong magnetic fields in today's environment, and I think dropping the soft iron cage and martensitic steel on some of their top models is a backwards step.


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> Did Damasko ever make (or plan to make) a DC86si?


Answer to the first half of your question: No. But they did a DC 82 Si (You'll find the thread, I am sure) on special request.
Answer to the second half of your question: Only Damasko knows.


----------



## atvar

... so, have there really been no reviews or sightings of this in the wild since it was first announced, more than 4 months ago? The website still says "delivery time 12 weeks", has anyone managed to get one?


----------



## LI Watch

atvar said:


> ... so, have there really been no reviews or sightings of this in the wild since it was first announced, more than 4 months ago? The website still says "delivery time 12 weeks", has anyone managed to get one?


I reviewed them here: 




Had them in stock, sold out, on reorder again.


----------



## atvar

LI Watch said:


> I reviewed them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had them in stock, sold out, on reorder again.


Cool, thank you. It was the shots from the side I was particularly interested in, to gauge the thickness - the official photos don't show this very well.


----------



## tcy148

I'm waiting for some more wrist shots too! I'm considering ordering the DC72. Is the wait time really that long? It seems to be increasing every month... I've never bought Damasko before and I'm a little worried about the lack of assistance if anything does go wrong here in Hong Kong. 
However, since it's based on a 7750, would it be relatively easy to service? Not short of private/independent watchmakers here.


----------



## φευ

tcy148 said:


> I'm waiting for some more wrist shots too! I'm considering ordering the DC72. Is the wait time really that long? It seems to be increasing every month... I've never bought Damasko before and I'm a little worried about the lack of assistance if anything does go wrong here in Hong Kong.
> However, since it's based on a 7750, would it be relatively easy to service? Not short of private/independent watchmakers here.


They seem to have a presence in Kowloon, as per this: Hong Kong Have you contacted the business? They may have something in stock so you can try it on your wrist (beats all the wrist shots in the world)


----------



## Rolexplorer

tcy148 said:


> I'm waiting for some more wrist shots too! I'm considering ordering the DC72. Is the wait time really that long? It seems to be increasing every month... I've never bought Damasko before and I'm a little worried about the lack of assistance if anything does go wrong here in Hong Kong.
> However, since it's based on a 7750, would it be relatively easy to service? Not short of private/independent watchmakers here.


The Damasko 7750 is a HIGHLY modified movement. Service best left to Damasko. However, anyone familiar with the 7750 MAY be able to service it, if no actual parts needed replacing.
The Damasko 7750 is also adjusted in several positions, which is quite the tedious task. May(?) be a lot for an average watch repair service to handle.
Hopefully anyone's Damasko 7750 will not require service any time soon.


----------



## tcy148

φευ said:


> They seem to have a presence in Kowloon, as per this: Hong Kong Have you contacted the business? They may have something in stock so you can try it on your wrist (beats all the wrist shots in the world)


I've tried contacting them before but they never got back to me. It seems Damasko has left the Hong Kong market, which is surprising considering it's been the biggest watch market in the world in the last few years.


----------



## tcy148

Rolexplorer said:


> The Damasko 7750 is a HIGHLY modified movement. Service best left to Damasko. However, anyone familiar with the 7750 MAY be able to service it, if no actual parts needed replacing.
> The Damasko 7750 is also adjusted in several positions, which is quite the tedious task. May(?) be a lot for an average watch repair service to handle.
> Hopefully anyone's Damasko 7750 will not require service any time soon.


Yeah, which is what I'm a little worried about. Servicing wouldn't be an issue, it's just if there is an issue that requires replacement parts, I would need to send it back to Germany. Which is just a pain.


----------



## φευ

tcy148 said:


> It seems Damasko has left the Hong Kong market, which is surprising considering it's been the biggest watch market in the world in the last few years.


...hehe - maybe the reason is you guys only wear really-really expensive stuff (it certainly seemed so when I was there...)


----------



## tcy148

φευ said:


> ...hehe - maybe the reason is you guys only wear really-really expensive stuff (it certainly seemed so when I was there...)


Haha! It would seem like it eh? I literally see Rolexes, Royal Oaks every single day _yawn_. But the watch market here is actually really diverse. Sinn, Longines and Oris do really well here and so does Daniel Wellington... Lol


----------



## earlofsodbury

I ordered a mildly customised DC76 _waaaaay_ back in April of this year. 

28 weeks later, I have it...


















I suspect the long wait was in part due to dealer-fecklessness.

And here's some shots of the side/back for The Thickness Guy -










Although it's _slightly_ bigger, I find it wears the same as my DC57. 

Certainly wears smaller than the DC80.

_*Love*_ it, but it is not the cure for my Damasko addiction that I was hoping for!


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> I ordered a mildly customised DC76 _waaaaay_ back in April of this year.
> 
> 28 weeks later, I have it...
> 
> View attachment 16224635
> 
> View attachment 16224636
> 
> 
> I suspect the long wait was in part due to dealer-fecklessness.
> 
> And here's some shots of the side/back for The Thickness Guy -
> 
> View attachment 16224641
> 
> 
> Although it's _slightly_ bigger, I find it wears the same as my DC57.
> 
> Certainly wears smaller than the DC80.
> 
> _*Love*_ it, but it is not the cure for my Damasko addiction that I was hoping for!


I don’t know if there is a cure, I kind of hope not as I enjoy the feeling of getting a new Damasko and being infatuated for awhile and having it slowly fade away to the point that the search for another one starts up again. Beautiful watch! 28 weeks made me gasp as I am waiting on a custom DC86. Time will tell.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> I don’t know if there is a cure, I kind of hope not as I enjoy the feeling of getting a new Damasko and being infatuated for awhile and having it slowly fade away to the point that the search for another one starts up again. Beautiful watch! 28 weeks made me gasp as I am waiting on a custom DC86. Time will tell.



With you, I don't really _want_ a cure, I just hope I can sell the rest of my non-Damasko collection for good prices to fund the addiction!

I don't _think_ that 28 weeks is representative, I suspect the dealer was no small part of the issue - though I shall never know since he couldn't be bothered to explain. I did at least get a healthy discount in the end. My custom DC80 - direct from Damasko - took just 6 weeks in 2020, and I hope that is more typical.


----------



## Cahanc

I've heard about some other long wait times but 28 weeks is excessive by any standard, glad you got a discount, that doesn't always happen these days. Again, great looking custom watch!


----------



## MrDagon007

tcy148 said:


> I'm waiting for some more wrist shots too! I'm considering ordering the DC72. Is the wait time really that long? It seems to be increasing every month... I've never bought Damasko before and I'm a little worried about the lack of assistance if anything does go wrong here in Hong Kong.
> However, since it's based on a 7750, would it be relatively easy to service? Not short of private/independent watchmakers here.


So, I live in HK and now have 2 Damaskos. A 373 on bracelet since 7 years or so, and a DC82 since a few weeks. I made peace with the fact that eventually I will send them back for service or possibly for repair.
Though timing permitting, i could see if I could combine a holiday trip in Germany with my family and drop off and pick up the watch. It’s a lovely country to visit.


----------



## tcy148

Yah man! I know you got your DC82 recently, you're on the Facebook forum right? Haha! I'm still waiting for my DC56 to arrive. Probably the end of this month... Or next... 


MrDagon007 said:


> So, I live in HK and now have 2 Damaskos. A 373 on bracelet since 7 years or so, and a DC82 since a few weeks. I made peace with the fact that eventually I will send them back for service or possibly for repair.
> Though timing permitting, i could see if I could combine a holiday trip in Germany with my family and drop off and pick up the watch. It’s a lovely country to visit.


----------



## Palettj

earlofsodbury said:


> I ordered a mildly customised DC76 _waaaaay_ back in April of this year.
> 
> 28 weeks later, I have it...
> 
> View attachment 16224635
> 
> View attachment 16224636
> 
> 
> I suspect the long wait was in part due to dealer-fecklessness.
> 
> And here's some shots of the side/back for The Thickness Guy -
> 
> View attachment 16224641
> 
> 
> Although it's _slightly_ bigger, I find it wears the same as my DC57.
> 
> Certainly wears smaller than the DC80.
> 
> _*Love*_ it, but it is not the cure for my Damasko addiction that I was hoping for!


Are the custom mods the orange painted hands?


----------



## Doctrinaire

earlofsodbury said:


> I ordered a mildly customised DC76 _waaaaay_ back in April of this year.
> 
> 28 weeks later, I have it...
> 
> View attachment 16224635
> 
> View attachment 16224636
> 
> 
> I suspect the long wait was in part due to dealer-fecklessness.
> 
> And here's some shots of the side/back for The Thickness Guy -
> 
> View attachment 16224641
> 
> 
> Although it's _slightly_ bigger, I find it wears the same as my DC57.
> 
> Certainly wears smaller than the DC80.
> 
> _*Love*_ it, but it is not the cure for my Damasko addiction that I was hoping for!


Nice looking piece for sure. That's quite a long wait but i'm sure it was worth it in the end. Hopefully my custom DC56 doesn't take near that long, the "8 weeks" delivery time is this week. (I'll plan to post pics in one of the main Damasko pics posts when it arives.) 

Quick question though, how does the thickness of the 76 compare to the 57? Specs list the difference to be .8mm taller on the DC76 which I suspect is the slightly double domed crystal vs flat sapphire.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Palettj said:


> Are the custom mods the orange painted hands?


To answer for @earlofsodbury, yes. Standard version has white on all chrono hands. Not lumed I believe, but that would be interesting.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Palettj said:


> Are the custom mods the orange painted hands?


Yes, I wanted to highlight the chronograph functions, but otherwise keep things as simple as possible. Their website has since been updated to mention that any of the DC*8*6 colourways can be ordered for the DC76.



Doctrinaire said:


> Nice looking piece for sure. That's quite a long wait but i'm sure it was worth it in the end. Hopefully my custom DC56 doesn't take near that long, the "8 weeks" delivery time is this week. (I'll plan to post pics in one of the main Damasko pics posts when it arives.)
> 
> Quick question though, how does the thickness of the 76 compare to the 57? Specs list the difference to be .8mm taller on the DC76 which I suspect is the slightly double domed crystal vs flat sapphire.


The wait was unquestionably worth it - the DC76 is a very distinct piece that holds its place well in my collection. I actually think the DC7n & DC8n ranges are a bit of a bargain - after all, where else can you get a unique, highly-legible, extremely tough, European-made, mechanical, centre-minutes chronograph for this kind of money?

As I already mentioned, it wears very similarly to the DC57 on my 7.75" wrist - shape-wise it is basically a marginally scaled-up take on the same case formula. I find it an easy wear - the smooth, slightly-rounded case back and lug proportions are well-conceived.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Doctrinaire said:


> Not lumed I believe


Yep. Only the hour markers and hour/minute hands are lumed - one of its few faults IMHO. The 12/MN marker could do with being bigger, too.

The lume is good - not Seiko bright, but slower to lose luminosity, and the dimming is more gradual - a pragmatic choice that suits a tool watch/


----------



## Doctrinaire

earlofsodbury said:


> Yes, I wanted to highlight the chronograph functions, but otherwise keep things as simple as possible. Their website has since been updated to mention that any of the DC*8*6 colourways can be ordered for the DC76.
> 
> 
> 
> The wait was unquestionably worth it - the DC76 is a very distinct piece that holds its place well in my collection. I actually think the DC7n & DC8n ranges are a bit of a bargain - after all, where else can you get a unique, highly-legible, extremely tough, European-made, mechanical, centre-minutes chronograph for this kind of money?
> 
> As I already mentioned, it wears very similarly to the DC57 on my 7.75" wrist - shape-wise it is basically a marginally scaled-up take on the same case formula. I find it an easy wear - the smooth, slightly-rounded case back and lug proportions are well-conceived.


About the only thing you can find to fit the bill of a center minute chrono is an old Lemania 5100 base Fortis, Sinn, Tutima, or Orfina. Although in that case possibly for less than a DC7x or 8x but after as servicing of the Lemania not as worth it. Especially considering it has some plastic/delrin within the movement whereas Damasko is fully metal components.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Doctrinaire said:


> About the only thing you can find to fit the bill of a center minute chrono is an old Lemania 5100 base Fortis, Sinn, Tutima, or Orfina. Although in that case possibly for less than a DC7x or 8x but after as servicing of the Lemania not as worth it. Especially considering it has some plastic/delrin within the movement whereas Damasko is fully metal components.


Yep, well-regarded movement the 5100, but my understanding is that service-parts are becoming very hard to find...


----------



## jpfwatch

I received my Damasko DC70 after 7 months 🥳


----------



## Cahanc

Nice! Congratulations on your new watch and your level up in patience! You are now a level 10 master of patience.


----------



## dtyger

jpfwatch said:


> I received my Damasko DC70 after 7 months 🥳


Nice.
does this watch have domed glass?


----------



## StufflerMike

dtyger said:


> Nice.
> does this watch have domed glass?


Why not reading the specs on Damasko‘s website ?
For your convenience: „double domed sapphire crystal“.


----------



## dtyger

StufflerMike said:


> Why not reading the specs on Damasko‘s website ?
> For your convenience: „double domed sapphire crystal“.


For starters photo gives food for doubts and second this particular exemplar could be modified in this part.


----------



## StufflerMike

dtyger said:


> For starters photo gives food for doubts and second this particular exemplar could be modified in this part.


I think you can see it is domed, see edge where the crystal meets the bezel.


----------



## dtyger

StufflerMike said:


> I think you can see it is domed, see edge where the crystal meets the bezel.


That’s why I asked, as to me it has opposite effect. 
nevertheless thanks for clarification, case closed.


----------



## thedonn007

Is it possible to incorporate a running seconds sub dial with this design?


----------



## orpheo

thedonn007 said:


> Is it possible to incorporate a running seconds sub dial with this design?


Only as the DC76, not in the DC70 or DC72. I asked and received a 'no'. Perhaps Damasko is willing to do so now but I wouldn't hold my breath. I also think that a DC70 or DC72 with just running small seconds would look weird as heck.


----------



## thedonn007

orpheo said:


> Only as the DC76, not in the DC70 or DC72. I asked and received a 'no'. Perhaps Damasko is willing to do so now but I wouldn't hold my breath. I also think that a DC70 or DC72 with just running small seconds would look weird as heck.


Yea, that is true. Maybe a power reserve indicator at least then? When I look at my watch, I like to see something moving, but would settle for a power reserve indicator.


----------



## earlofsodbury

jpfwatch said:


> I received my Damasko DC70 after 7 months 🥳
> 
> View attachment 16270991


I do love this - surely the ultimate no-nonsense minimalist chronograph!


----------



## StufflerMike

thedonn007 said:


> Yea, that is true. Maybe a power reserve indicator at least then? When I look at my watch, I like to see something moving, but would settle for a power reserve indicator.


Damasko most likely will answer with a NO. It’s not impossible but since Konrad is not a fan of module movement architecture the only possibility would be to mount the power reserve into the C51 which asks for some resources (staff, time, money) to be invested.
If you want to see something moving just start the chronograph and stop second and minute hand will be running.


----------



## GrouchoM

StufflerMike said:


> Damasko most likely will answer with a NO. It’s not impossible but since Konrad is not a fan of module movement architecture the only possibility would be to mount the power reserve into the C51 which asks for some resources (staff, time, money) to be invested.
> If you want to see something moving just start the chronograph and stop second and minute hand will be running.


The power reserve moves very slowly... unless either the watch is damaged or has a really short mainspring. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> The power reserve moves very slowly... unless either the watch is damaged or has a really short mainspring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Please re-read the question and my answer. It is not about the power reserve moving slow or fast, it is about implementing a power reserve complication into the movement of a DC7x.


----------



## recon493

dtyger said:


> That’s why I asked, as to me it has opposite effect.
> nevertheless thanks for clarification, case closed.


Damasko sure does offer some great looking watches and I also love that they work with customers on slight customization at times. These chronos are so simple in appearance. I love it.

I also could understand the origin of your question and consider this thread a proper place to ask it. There should be a dislike thumb available at the bottom of replies....for the time in which a foul tone over takes the happy spirit of a mutually enjoyed hobby.


----------



## GrouchoM

StufflerMike said:


> Please re-read the question and my answer. It is not about the power reserve moving slow or fast, it is about implementing a power reserve complication into the movement of a DC7x.


I was responding to this:



> Yea, that is true. Maybe a power reserve indicator at least then? When I look at my watch, *I like to see something moving, but would settle for a power reserve indicator.*


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk[/S][/S]


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> I was responding to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk[/S][/S]


I see. So you quoted the wrong post. Anyway, with a power reserve of 50 hours the indicator would move very slowly. To determine whether the movement is running the moment you look at it (in a glance) would become tricky.


----------



## tcy148

Anymore photos of the DC 70 or 72??


----------



## WatchMann

Quick photo here:


----------



## tcy148

WatchMann said:


> Quick photo here:
> 
> View attachment 16358505


Nice. Appreciate the response.

What are Watchman's experiences with the C51 movement? In terms of reliability, what's the failure rate?. I'm based in Hong Kong and I really want to get a DC72 but a little worried that if something goes wrong I would have to send it back to Germany as Damasko does not have a distributor here. 
Do you guys ship to Hong Kong? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WatchMann

tcy148 said:


> Nice. Appreciate the response.
> 
> What are Watchman's experiences with the C51 movement? In terms of reliability, what's the failure rate?. I'm based in Hong Kong and I really want to get a DC72 but a little worried that if something goes wrong I would have to send it back to Germany as Damasko does not have a distributor here.
> Do you guys ship to Hong Kong?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I do not yet have one in my collection, but some day Overall the feedback is very positive! Check with the factory about data and statistics, they may have it. Please send us an email or DM about shipping.


----------



## B.Kohr

Is it possible to order the chrono hands with lume?


----------



## WatchMann

B.Kohr said:


> Is it possible to order the chrono hands with lume?


I do not believe so. I will check and advise.


----------



## dtyger

WatchMann said:


> I do not believe so. I will check and advise.


I’m also curious about lume on chrono hands. Have you got any new info on that?


----------



## WatchMann

I heard back yesterday, it is not possible to order the watch with lume on the chrono hands.


----------



## φευ

WatchMann said:


> I heard back yesterday, it is not possible to order the watch with lume on the chrono hands.


No surprise, really, as they are too thin for that - this is why companies frequently put either a lume "lollipop", or a rectangle on thin (typically seconds) hands (it would be a major engineering feat to improve on this. Majorly expensive, too) 

Edit #1: Now that I think about it it may be impossible - lume radiates when atoms get excited - but only a fraction of them do. So if you have a narrow surface => smaller concentration of excited atoms => less lume... - maybe to the point of not being useful.
Edit #2: I had briefly wondered about this myself in the past... Like, why is the chrono function only available during the day - don't we need to time things at night? (consequently: are chronograph watches less useful way up north in the winter?)


----------



## pizza_dog

Damasko all-lume white dial would probably show un-lumed chrono hands well enough in low light? I’m still holding my breath for a white dial DC7X.


----------



## Lumefreak

What turns me off about most chronos is the lack of a moving seconds hand (I know I'm weird). I like what Damasko did here


----------



## noregrets

pizza_dog said:


> Damasko all-lume white dial would probably show un-lumed chrono hands well enough in low light? I’m still holding my breath for a white dial DC7X.


It does for sure on my DC67.


----------

